

Eclipse Indigo is here - Garbage
http://www.eclipse.org/indigo/

======
mrspandex
Perhaps Eclipse developers should take this opportunity to try IntelliJ if you
haven't. I switched 2 years ago and I can never go back.

<http://www.jetbrains.com/idea/>

~~~
lylejohnson
I never could understand why people paid for IntelliJ licenses when Eclipse
was available for free; and then I finally tried IntelliJ on my last project.
Long story short, I'm now an IntelliJ user. The strong Maven support was a
strong selling point, but really it's that strong built-in support you get for
all of the libraries, frameworks and tools in the Java ecosystem.

------
guelo
What's New info on the web for this release seems to be extremely well hidden.
You can find it in the web based Help:

Workbench:
[http://help.eclipse.org/indigo/index.jsp?topic=%2Forg.eclips...](http://help.eclipse.org/indigo/index.jsp?topic=%2Forg.eclipse.platform.doc.user%2FwhatsNew%2Fplatform_whatsnew.html)

JDT:
[http://help.eclipse.org/indigo/index.jsp?topic=%2Forg.eclips...](http://help.eclipse.org/indigo/index.jsp?topic=%2Forg.eclipse.platform.doc.user%2FwhatsNew%2Fplatform_whatsnew.html)

EGit:
[http://help.eclipse.org/indigo/topic/org.eclipse.egit.doc/he...](http://help.eclipse.org/indigo/topic/org.eclipse.egit.doc/help/EGit/New_and_Noteworthy/1.0.0/1.0.0.html)

~~~
alatkins
There's also the press release: <http://www.eclipse.org/org/press-
release/20110622indigo.php>

------
wccrawford
Does anyone know if it'll work with Android's stuff, or if we need to wait for
Google to release an update?

~~~
tom9729
I'm new to Android development but I've been using Indigo for about a week and
haven't run into any issues aside from the emulator being SLOW (admittedly not
the fault of Eclipse :-).

Might as well give it a try, it's easy enough to revert back to a previous
version if necessary..

~~~
ryanhuff
If you have an Android device, its much easier to use the device instead of
the simulator. Just connect your phone to your computer via usb and enable
debugging on the phone. You can still trace through your code in Eclipse as if
you were running through the simulator.

------
rch
There is so much about Eclipse that I don't like, but there are still some
interesting and useful tools that keep me on-board.

ATL and Xtext have a lot of potential, for instance. Not to mention externally
developed projects like Bioclipse and Knime.

It is probably time for a serious fork to illustrate how nice the core
platform could be.

~~~
calebmpeterson
My day job is writing Eclipse RCP based thick clients. The platform is very
nice indeed!

JVM (Java in my case :/) + native widgets (fast) + built in update mechanism +
robust module system (OSGi)

Love or hate Eclipse the IDE, Eclipse the Rich Client Platform is really solid
framework for thick clients.

------
run4yourlives
Wow, that design looks very, very close to the old Indigo books (they bought
Chapter's in Canada) logo. Same colours, font, even the use of the exclamation
point.

I wonder if there was any influence or if it is just coincidence.
Unfortunately, a bookstore was the first thing I thought of.

~~~
mrcharles
Link: <http://www.chapters.indigo.ca/home/>

Only a small logo on top right but this was my first thought as well. Not
quite the same font but same proportions.

~~~
run4yourlives
Do a google image search for indigo books and you get some better results.

------
adelevie
I'm new to Eclipse as I just started learning Android development a few weeks
ago. Is there anything in Indigo that improves Android development? From
<http://www.eclipse.org/indigo/>, the only thing that struck me was EGit.

~~~
beck5
Be careful with EGit its still beta really IMO.

~~~
ecaron
Agreed, EGit is not ready for public consumption. Sticking with Tortoise or
command line is the only way to make sure you don't end up doing serious
damage to your repos.

Their biggest problem is their treatment of previous changes and parents. It
fubars the system by repeatedly introduce previous additions or deletions from
your codebase.

~~~
jpitz
I mainly look to egit to help me stage refactorings correctly as move + edit
operations in the index. Should I be worried about that?

~~~
theBobMcCormick
Have you looked at using "git gui" instead? It seems to be a more stable,
reliable, and supported tool than egit. It lacks direct Eclipse integration of
course, but in practice I've never found that to be a problem.

~~~
jpitz
how does that address eclipse refactorings?

~~~
theBobMcCormick
Maybe I was misunderstanding, but I assumed the parent comment was wanting to
be able to easily select individual changes from his re-factoring for
committing. Git GUI is great for that. I'm not aware of any additional
"refactoring" related functionality that eGit offers above and beyond that.

------
mikemaccana
What's the UI latency like?

On OS X, Windows and Linux, with every version of Eclipse I've ever tried, I
can measure the response time between right clicking on a project and a
context menu appearing.

~~~
starwed
Weird, with Helios, I see no lag at all for me an a MacBook Air.

Not that I'm saying Eclipse has a super-responsive UI. :)

~~~
dekz
MacBook Air with an SSD?

~~~
aaronbrethorst
I don't think they come any other way.

~~~
paxswill
The first generation came standard with a very slow spinning hard disk.

------
cot6mur3
Sadly, Eclipse Indigo is only downloadable by 'Friends of Eclipse' at present.

~~~
hkolk
I just started my download of OS-X. Either it is an old message, or the
packages distributed faster then expected (see the note under that page)

------
chuchurocka
this better be better than the upgrade to Helios.

------
rushabh
Yawn

------
numbsafari
Yeah. I'm sticking with vim.

